# Double Standard on IM?



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2008)

Why if a guy posts a modest pic of his arse is he told to remove it but no one has said shit to our new resident skank staph infection fanny about her ass literally _hanging_ out in the picture gallery?  Let Jim Snow post his arse or tell her to cover hers.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Why if a guy posts a modest pic of his arse is he told to remove it but no one has said shit to our new resident skank staph infection fanny about her ass literally _hanging_ out in the picture gallery?  Let Jim Snow post his arse or tell her to cover hers.



Users have more leeway in the gallery.  Besides, it's a picture _of the user_.  Which, I feel, gives the user even more leeway.

Feel free to post an ass picture of your own.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 17, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Why if a guy posts a modest pic of his arse is he told to remove it but no one has said shit to our new resident skank staph infection fanny about her ass literally _hanging_ out in the picture gallery?  Let Jim Snow post his arse or tell her to cover hers.


Which skank is this?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2008)

_*jim's picture was in his gallery and it was a picture of him. so that's bullshit.*_ i invite a lot of people here and tell them to check this place out, come here for good advice, Tess has directed people here for nutrtional advice cuz she was worried about their calorie restriction being too severe, when they do and run into shit that makes this place look like a whorehouse or porn spam i look stupid. 1 click on member galleries you get whorehouse now.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2008)

staph infection fanny = stephfanny


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 17, 2008)

Skank staph's pics creeped me out as well. Glad to hear it's not just me.Message - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2008)

she sticks to sex health n a few people are betting "she's" packing.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> _*jim's picture was in his gallery and it was a picture of him. so that's bullshit.*_ i invite a lot of people here and tell them to check this place out, come here for good advice, Tess has directed people here for nutrtional advice cuz she was worried about their calorie restriction being too severe, when they do and run into shit that makes this place look like a whorehouse or porn spam i look stupid. 1 click on member galleries you get whorehouse now.



Then tell them not to go through the members galleries.  Keep in mind that the _*vast majority *_of users' galleries have no nude material.

As for nude material in posts, I have allowed one, count that: _*one*_, topelss pic.  More were getting posted so I deleted them.

You're getting bent out of shape over nothing.


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 17, 2008)

Would a pants pull down BA be OK?? The courts have found them to be not sexual and a form of free speech.


----------



## kiko (Mar 17, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> Skank staph's pics creeped me out as well. Glad to hear it's not just me.Message - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery



I didn't see any nude pics. Too much fuss about nothing. 

Sometimes double standards are good and necessary. After all, it's a men's world.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2008)

Not really JimSnow is a serious member that works out and posts here regularly 





he actually works out. but he happens to be male so his modest picture showing that he is proud of still being in good shape was taken down.

Double standard apparently. If guys don't want to see another guys ass they are free to raise hell n get it taken down. and no one _had_ to go out of their way n look in his gallery to see it. But if a woman doesn't want to see another member acting like she's a cat in heat every time they click gallery pics too bad.


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 17, 2008)

Message - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Not really JimSnow is a serious member that works out and posts here regularly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had nothing to do with taking his pics down.  I remember that some members weren't pleased to see them and mentioned it.  Are you certain that a mod took them down?  Or did he do it himself as an attempt to "be nice" to other members?

I had no problems with them.  I wasn't _compelled_ to go view them.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> Message - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery



Then _report_ the photo.  That's what that feature is there for.

No need to get your panties in a twist.

Note, I don't have the authority to delete gallery pics.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2008)

Foreman pointed out Jim's butt pic in a thead so everyone went n looked n made comments. Jim was a new member and showed a great sense of humor in how he dealt with it, he took the pic n put a heart on his bum. It was a modest non sexual pic, it didn't look anything like staphfanny's porn spam but he was not allowed to keep it up.


----------



## kiko (Mar 17, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Then _report_ the photo.  That's what that feature is there for.
> 
> No need to get your panties in a twist.
> 
> Note, I don't have the authority to delete gallery pics.



It's a tasteful artistic photograph. Not pornographic at all.


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 17, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Then _report_ the photo.  That's what that feature is there for.
> 
> No need to get your panties in a twist.
> 
> Note, I don't have the authority to delete gallery pics.




I don't care if she is naked. In fact I found the first one I posted to be even more horrid. I was just responding to kiko. I should have used quotes, my bad. BTW I just checked my panties they are browned but not in a twist.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Foreman pointed out Jim's butt pic in a thead so everyone went n looked n made comments. Jim was a new member and showed a great sense of humor in how he dealt with it, he took the pic n put a heart on his bum. It was a modest non sexual pic, it didn't look anything like staphfanny's porn spam but he was not allowed to keep it up.



Again, do you know _for a fact_ that he was instructed to do so by a mod?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2008)

i just have a weak stomach and am curious what fair means to people i guess.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

kiko said:


> It's a tasteful artistic photograph. Not pornographic at all.



Either way, it seems to be offending someone.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Again, do you know _for a fact_ that he was instructed to do so by a mod?



yes a mod said sorry but it has to go.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> I don't care if she is naked. In fact I found the first one I posted to be even more horrid. I was just responding to kiko. I should have used quotes, my bad. BTW I just checked my panties they are browned but not in a twist.





As far as I'm concerned, it's a member's pic of them self in their gallery.  So I don't give a rat's ass.

I keep the OC, and my other forums, clean.  Those are general traffic places and _that's_ what matters.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> yes a mod said sorry but it has to go.



I wouldn't have, but that's me.  

So report the offending pictures and let it go.


----------



## kiko (Mar 17, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Either way, it seems to be offending someone.



Would you change your avatar if it offended someone?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

kiko said:


> Would you change your avatar if it offended someone?



Not a fucking chance.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2008)

maybe i'm wrong i found a thread from then. i was sure he was told to remove it but the thread doesn't say that. i can't bump it cuz the funny but pics should remain up. the heart ones are there. 

everyone loves DOMS avatar. her pics just bug me cuz they look like cheesy porn spam. like the chicks who try to add you on myspace saying you should join this other site where i can post my nasty pics. tacky. i'm quite sure after the laughs the mod made him remove it but it was late 2006. im's changed a lot since then.


----------



## tallcall (Mar 17, 2008)

Anything with boobs in it is offensive to me. Sorry but I think it all has to go.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Anything with boobs in it is offensive to me. Sorry but I think it all has to go.



No really fat guys then?


----------



## tallcall (Mar 17, 2008)

DOMS said:


> No really fat guys then?



No, I like my men to be as fit and active as I am (well almost as active).


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

tallcall said:


> No, I like my men to be as fit and active as I am (well almost as active).



So, you want to be the man in the relationship?


----------



## tallcall (Mar 17, 2008)

DOMS said:


> So, you want to be the man in the relationship?



Well, actually I kind of want him to take the lead. I'm a very loyal person, but have a hard time being the boss, I'd rather be more of an assistant (this all goes back to me never wanting to be the center of attention - very shy).


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Well, actually I kind of want him to take the lead. I'm a very loyal person, but have a hard time being the boss, I'd rather be more of an assistant (this all goes back to me never wanting to be the center of attention - very shy).



That's pretty normal.  In most relationships, one person tends to be more outgoing, and more in control of things, than the other.

When both are very outgoing, inevitably, egos rub the wrong way and an unhappy end is met.  Granted, there are exceptions, but I see that as the rule.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 17, 2008)

if those were stephannys pics Id do her....just my 2 cents....


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 17, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Well, actually I kind of want him to take the lead. I'm a very loyal person, but have a hard time being the boss, I'd rather be more of an assistant (this all goes back to me never wanting to be the center of attention - very shy).



Look up, John H. Last i heard, he is a construction worker with a good physique and a 9 inch cock. If dominant men is your style, send him a PM.


----------



## kiko (Mar 17, 2008)

All this gay talk is offending me.


----------



## Aric17 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Amen*

Amen brother


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2008)

Aric17 said:


> Amen brother


We don't mean to offend your people, Mr. Serial one Post wonder.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 18, 2008)

Whatever happened to Jim? I havent seen him around for ages.


----------



## tallcall (Mar 18, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Whatever happened to Jim? I havent seen him around for ages.



Maybe he offended Min0, so he/she asked to have him banned?


----------



## tallcall (Mar 18, 2008)

kiko said:


> All this gay talk is offending me.


----------



## tallcall (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> That's pretty normal.  In most relationships, one person tends to be more outgoing, and more in control of things, than the other.
> 
> When both are very outgoing, inevitably, egos rub the wrong way and an unhappy end is met.  Granted, there are exceptions, but I see that as the rule.



Yeah, I would be happy with someone who shares some things in common with me. However, I look at it as if I'm trying to complete a puzzle, I need him to supply the missing pieces to my puzzle (and I should be able to supply the missing pieces to his puzzle in return - a balanced relationship).


----------



## maniclion (Mar 18, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Yeah, I would be happy with someone who shares some things in common with me. However, I look at it as if I'm trying to complete a puzzle, I need him to supply the missing pieces to my puzzle (and I should be able to supply the missing pieces to his puzzle in return - a balanced relationship).


So 69 is a position you try with most of your potential life partners?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2008)

I dunno.  I guess I just live in my little bubble.

I don't look in the galleries to be honest.

I couldn't care less if it was Jim's ass in there or that StephCunt's ass in there.

Jim seems alot cooler then stephcunt though.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 18, 2008)

Bring back Jim's ass pic. Jim's ass pic. is officially allowed, bak with the back. yeah Rally round.  Don't censor our ass pics when you let stephfanny have durty durty OMG this shit.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Why if a guy posts a modest pic of his arse is he told to remove it but no one has said shit to our new resident skank staph infection fanny about her ass literally _hanging_ out in the picture gallery?  Let Jim Snow post his arse or tell her to cover hers.


A new skank?   It's been a while since I got to beat anyone up


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

Jodi said:


> A new skank?   It's been a while since I got to beat anyone up




go for it. i like this forum it's a nice part of my day almost every day and it isn't fun to see it get mistaken for a place to audition for hustler.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i just have a weak stomach and am curious what fair means to people i guess.





Little Wing said:


> maybe i'm wrong i found a thread from then. i was sure he was told to remove it but the thread doesn't say that. i can't bump it cuz the funny but pics should remain up. the heart ones are there.
> 
> everyone loves DOMS avatar. her pics just bug me cuz they look like cheesy porn spam. like the chicks who try to add you on myspace saying you should join this other site where i can post my nasty pics. tacky. i'm quite sure after the laughs the mod made him remove it but it was late 2006. im's changed a lot since then.



How can you say that you have a weak stomach when you talk about 3 inch dicks and clits in other threads? How you talk about loving porn but can't stand how its teaching men how to be poor lovers today? Plus how can you find her pictures offensive when you yourself posted over a hundred pictures of half naked chicks in the gallery? Are you jealous of her pics or something? Wishing that you had her body at 47 that she has at 23 or however hold she is? 

About your friend, how he was asked to remove his picture, you can't even prove that it was a moderator that told him to do so. If he has a problem let him fight his battle. That was back then, this is now, like 2 years later. A lot's probably changed on this board in that time frame. 

And if you don't like her pics, don't go to her gallery and look at them. If you don't want to read her thoughts, don't click on her threads!!! And like DOM stated, if you think that he pictures are offensive then report her instead of slamming her on another thread! Does anyone call you skanky because you're wearing a slightly see through dress in your picture? When I say slightly I mean SLIGHTLY as to where you can make out the color of your nipples. Do you think that picture should offend anyone else? And if it did, would you take it down because someone started calling you a whore in another post? You know, in some scenes (like Omish, Arabic, and Mormons) you would be considered a sinner because of the picture that you posted. Because it offended them do you think it would be right for them to call you a skanky WHORE!?!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Insightful.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> go for it. i like this forum it's a nice part of my day almost every day and it isn't fun to see it get mistaken for a place to audition for hustler.


Fresh Meat!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> How can you say that you have a weak stomach when you talk about 3 inch dicks and clits in other threads? How you talk about loving porn but can't stand how its teaching men how to be poor lovers today? Plus how can you find her pictures offensive when you yourself posted over a hundred pictures of half naked chicks in the gallery? Are you jealous of her pics or something? Wishing that you had her body at 47 that she has at 23 or however hold she is?
> 
> About your friend, how he was asked to remove his picture, you can't even prove that it was a moderator that told him to do so. If he has a problem let him fight his battle. That was back then, this is now, like 2 years later. A lot's probably changed on this board in that time frame.
> 
> And if you don't like her pics, don't go to her gallery and look at them. If you don't want to read her thoughts, don't click on her threads!!! And like DOM stated, if you think that he pictures are offensive then report her instead of slamming her on another thread! Does anyone call you skanky because you're wearing a slightly see through dress in your picture? When I say slightly I mean SLIGHTLY as to where you can make out the color of your nipples. Do you think that picture should offend anyone else? And if it did, would you take it down because someone started calling you a whore in another post? You know, in some scenes (like Omish, Arabic, and Mormons) you would be considered a sinner because of the picture that you posted. Because it offended them do you think it would be right for them to call you a skanky WHORE!?!




my picture is an old pic of the shape i work to get back in....well sorta after some time here i decided skinny with no visible muscle isn't what i want. i don't look like i'm auditioning to get my pics in a porno magazine or trying to get you to pay to watch my webcam. i don't like seeing this place "classed down" and her pics do that. i'm not the only one that thinks she is a skanky attention whore troll i'm just the member that dared to say so. look at some of the nicknames other member's are throwing at her. Stephcunt etc, why do you think that is?

i can like porn and still think people need to give some thought to how they use it, what of it they use and what they "learn" from it to not have it become a destructive force in their lives and relationships. i like whiskey but i'm not a drunk. same idea.

and no i'm not jealous of her body, i don't think it's that great her breasts look really nice in the pic with the ocean but her ass looks like she's never done a squat in her life. i doubt a jealous person would have a girls folder in their gallery, i'm offended by the low class way in which she presents herself.

gazer's girlies was an awesome thread, got a lot of views and had many fans. we were told things like that were not to be allowed anymore in order to give the forum a better image. that this was not a porn site. well do we want a better image or not? or only sometimes?


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

If that is the case then why post pictures of random naked women all over the galleries portion of the site? How can you bash her when you are contributing to the "degradation" of this site. If you want to make this site a better one then don't bash just her for her pictures, bash yourself for posting those other ones. Half the pictures you posted are worse than hers. They definitely show just as much if not more, yet I don't hear anything about your postings. Now why is that? And who gives a F$*& what other people on this forum call her? I sure don't! And when she posts, where does she post? On the sexual health portion right? I didn't see you raising a stink about the link posting of 2girls1cup. Or how about the masturbation portion? If this is to be a "true" bodybuilding forum then what need is there for all of that? 

And it doesn't matter what you think of the picture that you posted of yourself 30 years ago, it should matter of what others think of it. What if I thought it was offensive because I can see the outlining of your nipples, are you going to take it down? Probably not... And who cares that her ass doesn't look like it's done a squat ever. It's a picture of her! If she's proud of that picture, let her post it! You don't have a problem with the nake pictures of women that you post you shouldn't have an issue with the ones that she posts of herself!


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

kiko said:


> All this gay talk is offending me.



It's okay as long as he doesn't post any ass pics of himself. Heaven forbid it look like he's auditioning for Playgirl or something!


----------



## Nate K (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Maybe he offended Min0, so he/she asked to have him banned?


No way, that was funny when he posted his ass.
He was a keeper.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm lost here, why is she a skank?

Was it a post I missed here?

She pm'ed me for some reason...she seemed nice.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

it would be nice to see more women coming here to actually be part of the forum with an interest in what goes on here. the stephfannys come and go because they could give a shit less about anything other than attention. who here has not called this one and that an attention whore? anna comes to mind. she got a lot of shit from guys and countless others like her. i liked anna and she actually had an interest in fitness and bb but she got shit on 5 million times because guys thought her posts were meant to solicit sexual attention. stephfannys pic in the little blue lingerie set is cute and sexy. it shows her figure without seeming like a desperate attempt to get attention. the other pics are very off putting so pretty much no one around here is going to take her seriously or warm up to her. she's the new dirty joke. i've been here a long time i've seen it over n over.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> it would be nice to see more women coming here to actually be part of the forum with an interest in what goes on here. the stephfannys come and go because they could give a shit less about anything other than attention. who here has not called this one and that an attention whore? anna comes to mind. she got a lot of shit from guys and countless others like her. i liked anna and she actually had an interest in fitness and bb but she got shit on 5 million times because guys thought her posts were meant to solicit sexual attention. stephfannys pic in the little blue lingerie set is cute and sexy. it shows her figure without seeming like a desperate attempt to get attention. the other pics are very off putting so pretty much no one around here is going to take her seriously or warm up to her. she's the new dirty joke. i've been here a long time i've seen it over n over.



The difference being that AnnaDTX's attention whoring was all over the website in posts and steph's are just pictures in her gallery.

If _*you*_ hadn't had brought it up, I wouldn't even know that steph existed.  Before you went on your crusade, it was a non-issue.

What exactly is bunching your panties so badly?  Are you jealous of her pics or something?

What's the motivation here?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I'm lost here, why is she a skank?
> 
> Was it a post I missed here?
> 
> She pm'ed me for some reason...she seemed nice.



She's a skank because she posted some provocative pictures of herself in her own forums and Jim Snow has to take down his ass pics and AnnaDTX caught shit but steph didn't and panties got bunched and...I really have no idea.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2008)

Her avatar looks pretty skanky to me   She posts about sex stuff only and has probably never lifted a weight in her life.  Attention whore and nothing more.  I don't really give a shit anymore but I kind of agree with LW on this and how poor Jim was harassed but this girl it's ok?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> The difference being that AnnaDTX's attention whoring was all over the website in posts and steph's are just pictures in her gallery.
> 
> If _*you*_ hadn't had brought it up, I wouldn't even know that steph existed.  Before you went on your crusade, it was a non-issue.
> 
> ...



i answered all this if you read my posts.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

Perhaps LW you're an attention whore. Maybe you saw that she was getting more attention than you were so you decided to make a big stink about her pics and what she's doing and where she's posting and this and that and this and that! 

And you never answered any of my questions about your posting of pictures that would be considered "scantly" of random women. What's the difference between you doing that and her posting pic's of herself? Nothing IMO! You should be bashed if she is going to be... min0, I don't know you but you should be bashed by LW for posting all of those pictures! You can't say that something is wrong but then do it yourself... That makes you a hypocrite.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

all the guys here or most joke about being gay etc but if a male put a really provocative picture in his gallery and you saw it just clicking on the photo gallery link

pics like this









or 







etc. it would get commented on, people would go ewww n think wtf this is a bodybuilding site not mesohorny.com no way it wouldn't become a topic in open chat. but a woman says ewww wtf we must be jealous or have some ulterior motive other than uh, i find this distasteful and i thought with the example set by Jim it was decided shit like this didn't fly here. 

if that isn't blantant double standard bs i don't know what is.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

So, you can't differentiate between a user gallery and a post in a forum?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 18, 2008)

Lol, look at that last one...you just don't see real full on 70's moustaches any more.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> Perhaps LW you're an attention whore. Maybe you saw that she was getting more attention than you were so you decided to make a big stink about her pics and what she's doing and where she's posting and this and that and this and that!
> 
> And you never answered any of my questions about your posting of pictures that would be considered "scantly" of random women. What's the difference between you doing that and her posting pic's of herself? Nothing IMO! You should be bashed if she is going to be... min0, I don't know you but you should be bashed by LW for posting all of those pictures! You can't say that something is wrong but then do it yourself... That makes you a hypocrite.



no, i'm not a hypocrite. there's a difference between sexy and skanky. look at the women who's pics i posted in girls if that difference continues to ellude you. one is artistic the other is hustler level imho.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, look at that last one...you just don't see real full on 70's moustaches any more.



Sure you do, but only on math teachers.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Sure you do, but only on math teachers.



That guy is a math teacher?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> So, you can't differentiate between a user gallery and a post in a forum?



what's wrong with those pics? no one is showing anything. they're just provocative. and i'm sure no one on this forum would have a heyday with them if they were in a guys gallery.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> no, i'm not a hypocrite. there's a difference between sexy and skanky. look at the women who's pics i posted in girls if that difference continues to ellude you. one is artistic the other is hustler level imho.



Sure you're a hypocrite. 

Gazer's Girlies, anyone?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> what's wrong with those pics? no one is showing anything. they're just provocative. and i'm sure no one on this forum would have a heyday with them if they were in a guys gallery.



_*You're*_ the only one that seems to care what users put in _their_ _own galleries_.  Especially when it's pics _of that person_. 

Really, who pissed in your coffee?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Sure you're a hypocrite.
> 
> Gazer's Girlies, anyone?



Gazer's Girlies is one of my points. We were told in no uncertain terms this site was to be cleaned up, stuff like that isn't allowed. Guess it's just a matter of _which_ trash we carry to the curb right.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> no, i'm not a hypocrite. there's a difference between sexy and skanky. look at the women who's pics i posted in girls if that difference continues to ellude you. one is artistic the other is hustler level imho.



There's no difference in your pictures and hers... They are both of HALF NAKED CHICKS!!! There's no artistic deal about it! Those women are showing off their bodies just like she is. And because she's goes about it a different way, like posting in her gallery on a BB forum site vice a magazine or website for men, she's a skank! That's RETARDED!!! She's proud of her body just like those other women are. I bet if one of those women posted on here you would say the exact same thing about them. No matter what reason they would have given you for why they took those pictures. Even if you posted them yourself and then saw that they posted the pictures of themself you would turn on them and say they're "SLUTS and SKANKS".

And yes, it does make you a hypocrite!!!

Who are you to judge her? Who cares if all she posts is in the sexual health forum. I mean, isn't that why it's there? For her to post stuff about sex? I see you've posted stuff in that forum, does that make you a nasty SKANK? You have pictures on your MySpace of you in panties and bra, does that make you a slut? Oh wait... No because it was artisticly taken and I was no way, shape, or form showing off my goodies because I happen to be proud of what I had!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> _*You're*_ the only one that seems to care what users put in _their_ _own galleries_.  Especially when it's pics _of that person_.
> 
> Really, who pissed in your coffee?



obviously i pissed in yours when i said i'd rather give good advice than be cool. get over it.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Gazer's Girlies is one of my points. We were told in no uncertain terms this site was to be cleaned up, stuff like that isn't allowed. Guess it's just a matter of _which_ trash we carry to the curb right.



You so miss the point.  _*You're the one that started that thread*_.  

Good Lord, your thinking portion of the day ended early.

That thread was taken away.  I believe is was brought back at the request of a lot of users, but _locked_.  However, the Gazer's Guys thread is still here (never taken away) and _unlocked_.

But in the interest of equality, I'm going to lock it.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Sure you're a hypocrite.
> 
> Gazer's Girlies, anyone?




Gazer's Girlies...?  Please explain.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Done.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> Gazer's Girlies...?  Please explain.



You're going to love this.

It's a thread that she started containing nothing but nude chicks.  A lot of which are very provocative.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> There's no difference in your pictures and hers... They are both of HALF NAKED CHICKS!!! There's no artistic deal about it! Those women are showing off their bodies just like she is. And because she's goes about it a different way, like posting in her gallery on a BB forum site vice a magazine or website for men, she's a skank! That's RETARDED!!! She's proud of her body just like those other women are. I bet if one of those women posted on here you would say the exact same thing about them. No matter what reason they would have given you for why they took those pictures. Even if you posted them yourself and then saw that they posted the pictures of themself you would turn on them and say they're "SLUTS and SKANKS".
> 
> And yes, it does make you a hypocrite!!!
> 
> Who are you to judge her? Who cares if all she posts is in the sexual health forum. I mean, isn't that why it's there? For her to post stuff about sex? I see you've posted stuff in that forum, does that make you a nasty SKANK? You have pictures on your MySpace of you in panties and bra, does that make you a slut? Oh wait... No because it was artisticly taken and I was no way, shape, or form showing off my goodies because I happen to be proud of what I had!



Sorry, man, but in arguments, crazy trumps rational.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

A thread that LW started with a bunch of naked chicks... Is that right? But wait, it wasn't because they were doing it to be sluts or it was for guys to look at and rub one off to... No, no, no! It was ARTISTIC so it was okay to post to a BB forum. Is that right LW? And you say you're not a hypocrite!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> A thread that LW started with a bunch of naked chicks... Is that right? But wait, it wasn't because they were doing it to be sluts or it was for guys to look at and rub one off to... No, no, no! It was ARTISTIC so it was okay to post to a BB forum. Is that right LW? And you say you're not a hypocrite!



I think it's suppose to be okay because it wasn't in a user's gallery.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

Maybe in her little wing world perhaps... I guess the voices in her head are telling her that she's right. Or maybe it's the women in her pictures that are telling her things? Or maybe she asked Stephfanny for naked pictures and when she turned her down she decided to bash her in the forums!!! Who knows...


----------



## tallcall (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> all the guys here or most joke about being gay etc but if a male put a really provocative picture in his gallery and you saw it just clicking on the photo gallery link
> 
> pics like this
> 
> ...



With the exception of the last one -


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I think it's suppose to be okay because it wasn't in a user's gallery.



It must of been because instead of someone having to go to the users gallery to look at their pictures, the can just open a thread and see them posted for everyone. I guess you're right!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> Maybe in her little wing world perhaps... I guess the voices in her head are telling her that she's right. Or maybe it's the women in her pictures that are telling her things? Or maybe she asked Stephfanny for naked pictures and when she turned her down she decided to bash her in the forums!!! Who knows...



Little Wing is usually very cool and pretty levelheaded.  I really don't know what her problem is today.

But hey, everyone is entitled to a bad day.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> There's no difference in your pictures and hers... They are both of HALF NAKED CHICKS!!! There's no artistic deal about it! Those women are showing off their bodies just like she is. And because she's goes about it a different way, like posting in her gallery on a BB forum site vice a magazine or website for men, she's a skank! That's RETARDED!!! She's proud of her body just like those other women are. I bet if one of those women posted on here you would say the exact same thing about them. No matter what reason they would have given you for why they took those pictures. Even if you posted them yourself and then saw that they posted the pictures of themself you would turn on them and say they're "SLUTS and SKANKS".
> 
> And yes, it does make you a hypocrite!!!
> 
> Who are you to judge her? Who cares if all she posts is in the sexual health forum. I mean, isn't that why it's there? For her to post stuff about sex? I see you've posted stuff in that forum, does that make you a nasty SKANK? You have pictures on your MySpace of you in panties and bra, does that make you a slut? Oh wait... No because it was artisticly taken and I was no way, shape, or form showing off my goodies because I happen to be proud of what I had!



If it were simply a matter of being jealous or me freaking out over nudity i wouldn't be telling her the pic in the blue lingerie should be left up. that it is both sexy and cute. it shows her figure nicely without making her look like a desperate attention whore. i think that's good advice that might actually help her be accepted into this community instead of being treated like the latest dirty joke. and a lot of the guys here were treating her like that before i said a word. I started wondering what was up with her when other members started saying she was really a male trying to solicit sexual attention from unknowing male members. like i said good advice is better than being cool or running with the pack. She might get a few males to defend her right to post those pics but she's not going to be accepted here like that any more than you guys would accept a male with those pics i posted in his gallery. our galleries are for other members to look at are they not? is there a nsfw warning beside her gallery link?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

tallcall said:


> With the exception of the last one -



Not a fan of the mustache ride, huh?


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, the last one is okay because he's in shape and he looks like he belongs on a BB forum. I'm not offended because he looks like he's squated at least one day in his life!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

if you guys really cared about stephfanny instead of just arguing with me you might take 2 seconds and ask yourself if she might have a chance at lasting longer around here if she didn't present herself as porn spam. the answer is obvious.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> If it were simply a matter of being jealous or me freaking out over nudity i wouldn't be telling her the pic in the blue lingerie should be left up. that it is both sexy and cute. it shows her figure nicely without making her look like a desperate attention whore. i think that's good advice that might actually help her be accepted into this community instead of being treated like the latest dirty joke. and a lot of the guys here were treating her like that before i said a word. I started wondering what was up with her when other members started saying she was really a male trying to solicit sexual attention from unknowing male members. like i said good advice is better than being cool or running with the pack. She might get a few males to defend her right to post those pics but she's not going to be accepted here like that any more than you guys would accept a male with those pics i posted in his gallery. our galleries are for other members to look at are they not? is there a nsfw warning beside her gallery link?



How many men have a problem with her pictures? Now how many of you are gay? It seems that the only person that had a problem with her was you, oh and that hog guy, who is obviously gay. In which there is nothing wrong with that, to each his own...

You know, I don't think that she really cares whether or not she's "accepted" by everyone in this community. I could give a RATS ASS if I'm accepted here. Want to know why? Because when I'm done here I can just close the I.E. window and be done with you. Like I, or anyone one here, gives two shits about what other people on this forum think of them. 

How many people on here give a shit what LW, DOMS, min0, or me think about them? Because at the end of the day it doesn't matter what you think of me, it's what I think of me. So you and your comments, for all I can, can FUCK OFF!!! So here it is, if you don't like her pictures, don't look at them. If you don't like her posts, don't respond... If you think she's an attention whore then don't give her the satisfaction of talking about her for an entire day. Just leave it alone and maybe, just maybe, she'll go away on her own! 

Sorry DOMS and min0, wasn't trying to say anything bad about you. Your names just popped into my mind as I was writing.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok everyone cool it!  Maybe I can explain what LW is saying.  Years ago we kept it clean here.  Then things started getting out of control with all the nude and porn pics so we put a stop to it.  Now more allowed!  No boob, no dick, no crotch shots.  The goal was to clean this place up. Now we have a girl that posted boob shot and what looks to me like a bunch of classless pictures.  Whatever she wants to go around looking classless I don't care but I do care about the integrity of the forum which is precisely what LW is trying to prove.  A while back Jim Snow posted partially naked pics and he was harassed by many male members.  With the new rule in place we asked him to remove them or cover them up so he put a big heart over it to cover the nakedness.  So why should we let this girl post a boob shot?  I can see LW's point clear as day.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> if you guys really cared about stephfanny instead of just arguing with me you might take 2 seconds and ask yourself if she might have a chance at lasting longer around here if she didn't present herself as porn spam. the answer is obvious.



So what is it that you've done by posting all of your hundred nake pictures on this site? You don't think that's "porn spam"? And WTF does "porn span" even mean? Did you hit you with a pm asking you to look at her pics? I doubt it...

I could give two shits about her and whether or not she makes it on this forum. It's the fact that you're bashing her when you should be bashing yourself too... You like the attention that you're getting right now otherwise you wouldn't have gone on so long with this. So that makes you an "attention whore" as well!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 18, 2008)

*Talk about LUDE.*


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

Jodi said:


> Ok everyone cool it!  Maybe I can explain what LW is saying.  Years ago we kept it clean here.  Then things started getting out of control with all the nude and porn pics so we put a stop to it.  Now more allowed!  No boob, no dick, no crotch shots.  The goal was to clean this place up. Now we have a girl that posted boob shot and what looks to me like a bunch of classless pictures.  Whatever she wants to go around looking classless I don't care but I do care about the integrity of the forum which is precisely what LW is trying to prove.  A while back Jim Snow posted partially naked pics and he was harassed by many male members.  With the new rule in place we asked him to remove them or cover them up so he put a big heart over it to cover the nakedness.  So why should we let this girl post a boob shot?  I can see LW's point clear as day.



For the same reason that there are hundreds of naked pictures of women on this site. If they are allowed, why are her's not? If you really want to protect the integrity of this forum then you would start their and then disseminate to the rest of the users on this site. How can you justify taking 6-7 pictures of a user on here down and not taking all the ass, pussy, and tit shots of all the other random women? And yes, there are a couple of pussy shots in that gallery. And if LW is so worried about that then why didn't she start with herself and clean up what she placed out there? So what if stephfanny posts two hundred nake pictures of other women, would it then be okay?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> For the same reason that there are hundreds of naked pictures of women on this site. If they are allowed, why are her's not? If you really want to protect the integrity of this forum then you would start their and then disseminate to the rest of the users on this site. How can you justify taking 6-7 pictures of a user on here down and not taking all the ass, pussy, and tit shots of all the other random women? And yes, there are a couple of pussy shots in that gallery. And if LW is so worried about that then why didn't she start with herself and clean up what she placed out there? So what if stephfanny posts two hundred nake pictures of other women, would it then be okay?


They are NOT allowed!  I haven't been around much so I will take care of those pictures.  I didn't know they existed.  And I will also be telling her to remove hers as well.

LW does not have naked pictures up.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Jodi said:


> They are NOT allowed!  I haven't been around much so I will take care of those pictures.  I didn't know they existed.  And I will also be telling her to remove hers as well.
> 
> LW does not have naked pictures up.



I think he means in the galleries.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2008)

I will delete those too.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 18, 2008)

Last time i checked the rule was against visible nudity. Provocative is okay, and good (allll riiiight) but if the rule is against nudity then the rule is against nudity.

Though to be honest, i dont have a problem with it either way, but i can understand how if it got too out of hand it could offend and detract from the usually great atmosphere here.

I didnt even know that chick had a naked picture in her gallery though . I think you have to go looking for that stuff to find it, if it was in a thread itd be different.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 18, 2008)

hey tryn2getbig i care what you guys think of me.....oh wait no i dont lol. any way on the afore mentioned porn thing, porn is funny. my wife and i will randomly watch porn not for sexual stimulation becouse it dont do shit for either of us. we watch it for the comedy value like midget porn that is funny. any way every one needs to get a porn with zana in it. guys, galls this chick barks like a dog, sounds like a chain saw, and makes all sorts of really odd funny noises. that is all just wanted to throw my two cents in on porns comedic value. also why are there naked pics on here, who cares, and why worry about it. if some body wants to post naked pics of themselves i say well more power to ya. i have no interest in it. naked pics dont offend me one way or another, although i dont see a point in having them in a body building forum but what ever. to each his own.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I think he means in the galleries.



Thank you DOMS


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Jodi said:


> LW does not have naked pictures up.



I didn't spend much time looking, but I didn't see any nude pics (that showed anything) is steph's gallery.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> So what is it that you've done by posting all of your hundred nake pictures on this site? You don't think that's "porn spam"? And WTF does "porn span" even mean? Did you hit you with a pm asking you to look at her pics? I doubt it...
> 
> _* I could give two shits about her and whether or not she makes it on this forum.*_ It's the fact that you're bashing her when you should be bashing yourself too... You like the attention that you're getting right now otherwise you wouldn't have gone on so long with this. So that makes you an "attention whore" as well!



exactly.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> exactly.



No, I think you missed it.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 18, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> *Talk about LUDE.*



i take back my previous statement now i am offended. pictures of doms should not be allowed in forums. metro sexual genius's should not be openly displayed just kidding doms.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Jodi said:


> I will delete those too.



The majority of the "nude" photos in the galleries aren't nude, just provocative.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> i take back my previous statement now i am offended. pictures of doms should not be allowed in forums. metro sexual genius's should not be openly displayed just kidding doms.



I touch myself.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> hey tryn2getbig i care what you guys think of me.....oh wait no i dont lol. any way on the afore mentioned porn thing, porn is funny. my wife and i will randomly watch porn not for sexual stimulation becouse it dont do shit for either of us. we watch it for the comedy value like midget porn that is funny. any way every one needs to get a porn with zana in it. guys, galls this chick barks like a dog, sounds like a chain saw, and makes all sorts of really odd funny noises. that is all just wanted to throw my two cents in on porns comedic value. also why are there naked pics on here, who cares, and why worry about it. if some body wants to post naked pics of themselves i say well more power to ya. i have no interest in it. naked pics dont offend me one way or another, although i dont see a point in having them in a body building forum but what ever. to each his own.



Who doesn't love midgit porn...? I know I do!!!

Uh oh... Someone needs to delete this smilie because it shows a smilie ass!!! LW, can you take this one or should I start another thread and waste another day for it?


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> exactly.



Exactly what? It's obvious that you care about whether or not she makes it here, otherwise you wouldn't have gone on so long with this!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> Who doesn't love midgit porn...? I know I do!!!
> 
> Uh oh... Someone needs to delete this smilie because it shows a smilie ass!!! LW, can you take this one or should I start another thread and waste another day for it?


I would appreciate it if you left this alone now and stop with the childish picking on LW.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I touch myself.



If I had an avatar like yours I would touch myself too!


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

I wouldn't consider it childish... Sarcastic and amusing, but not childish!


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 18, 2008)

nice doms to funny. but ya check out some thing with zana in it if you like midget porn zana will give you hours of entertainment.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> I wouldn't consider it childish... Sarcastic and amusing, but not childish!


Oh it's childish alright and it's not amusing at all so stop!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

You really are being a hypocrite, LW.  

The last thread in the OC having to do with nudity was from _*you*_.  The one about natural breasts.  The most epic thread about nude women was started by _*you*_.

You made a stink about steph's pics, and they're going to (have been?) taken down.  Yet you still run around crying "hypocrisy."

True, threads about women get more play than those about men.  That's because straight men are the majority at this site.  There was, as far as I know, no cries to take down the Gazer's Guys thread.  But still, it's suppose to be hypocrisy.

It's good to see that you got your bowl of Crazy-Ohs this morning.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

Or what? You're going to ban me from the site? Meet me at the bicycle racks after class? Not allow me to post "provocative" pictures of myself? I'm not cursing her or anything...


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 18, 2008)

crazy-ohs


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

Tread carefully DOMS... You're on think ice now! Lord Jodi said to stop with LW, or perhaps that was just to me! I don't know, what was it Jodi?


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 18, 2008)

but really you guys are being a little harsh to little wing. i may not really see her point at all but still. i dont see her point becouse i dont care bout the pics one way or another.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> Tread carefully DOMS... Your on think ice now! Lord Jodi said to stop with LW, or perhaps that was just to me! I don't know, what was it Jodi?


Oh I'm so glad I came back.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 18, 2008)

I bet you can't guess what I'mmmmm wearing right now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Jodi said:


> Oh I'm so glad I came back.



Ah, you know you love it!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

maniclion said:


> I bet you can't guess what I'mmmmm wearing right now!!!!!!!!!



Good intentions?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> Tread carefully DOMS... You're on think ice now! Lord Jodi said to stop with LW, or perhaps that was just to me! I don't know, what was it Jodi?



Easy there, pal.  Jodi is one of the good ones.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 18, 2008)

is my new avatar offensive to any one?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Ah, you know you love it!


LOL if only that were true!  1 Day........1 Day


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> Exactly what? It's obvious that you care about whether or not she makes it here, otherwise you wouldn't have gone on so long with this!



it would be nice to have more females in open chat. you know why there aren't? they come here acting like sexpots, the guys eat it up and then they turn on them calling them attention whores. not everyone is as tough as Don't Stop and it doesn't matter if the girl was funny or brought some sunlight to your day being there it mattered that they presented themselves as sex sex sex and were never really treated as anything but after. so it get's tiring seeing girls present themselves as sex and not people. you learn to just go  here goes another drive by member.  how about showing up with a little personal dignity intact and let us get to know you not you vag. i didn't notice stephfanny till the guys were already saying she had a penis and giving her derogatory nicknames.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> it would be nice to have more females in open chat. you know why there aren't? they come here acting like sexpots, the guys eat it up and then they turn on them calling them attention whores. not everyone is as tough as Don't Stop and it doesn't matter if the girl was funny or brought some sunlight to your day being there it mattered that they presented themselves as sex sex sex and were never really treated as anything but after. so it get's tiring seeing girls present themselves as sex and not people. you learn to just go  here goes another drive by member.  how about showing up with a little personal dignity intact and let us get to know you not you vag. i didn't notice stephfanny till the guys were already saying she had a penis and giving her derogatory nicknames.



So let me get this straight.  It's no longer about pictures, it's about women showing up here, acting like immature sex-pots and not being accepted?  Which you think we should.

But when a guy shows up, acts like an immature ass and is ridden out of down on a rail, it's not worth mentioning?

Yep, that's hypocrisy all right.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You really are being a hypocrite, LW.
> 
> The last thread in the OC having to do with nudity was from _*you*_.  The one about natural breasts.  The most epic thread about nude women was started by _*you*_.
> 
> ...



i know you are on too much of a roll to examine this but really.... do you not see a double standard on this forum? my simple question was is it ok to tell a guy no naked ass pics in his gallery and not hold the women here to the same rule? it's pretty simple and all else aside it's hogwash. it has nothing to do with gazer's girls or guys just one simple question. why ass is ok in a chicks gallery n not a guys. never mind the subterfuge n this n that just answer the question with a simple yes or no.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2008)

I've gone through 45 pages of the gallery and I have yet to see a nude picture.....just ass and that's no problem.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2008)

There is a lot of sand in the vagina in this thread.  And for no real reason really.

Interesting concept.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

and i don't feel picked on it's just a debate. i think her pics like where shes covering her nipples are tacky. and i really don't think it is in the best interest of the forum or her to have them up. that's all plain and simple.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> There is a lot of sand in the vagina in this thread.  And for no real reason really.
> 
> Interesting concept.



Hey baby how YOU doin?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i know you are on too much of a roll to examine this but really.... do you not see a double standard on this forum? my simple question was is it ok to tell a guy no but pics in his forum and not hold the women here to the same rule? it's pretty simple and all else aside it's hogwash. it has nothing to do with gazer's girls or guys just one simple question. why ass is ok in a chicks gallery n not a guys. never mind the subterfuge n this n that just answer the question with a simple yes or no.



No, there is no double standard.

This forum is mostly straight guys.  They say, rather vocally, what they do and do not like.  It's call the majority opinion.

As for Jim Snow, *you still haven't proven to me that he was told by a mod to take down the pictures of his bum*.  I'm still willing to bet that, being the really good guy that his is, he took them down on his own in reply the _comments_ of some of the guys here.  

AFAIK, Jim didn't break the *rules*, he just went against the general _*opinion*_ of the vocal members.  So what, the guys here can't say their opinion?  He could have just ignored them and let it up.

What you're railing against isn't the rules, it's the other members' opinions.

You have your opinion, and voiced it.  I have mine and voiced it back.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2008)

I asked Jim to cover it or remove it.  He covered it.  He was a good guy and went along with all the joking towards him.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> and i don't feel picked on it's just a debate. i think her pics like where shes covering her nipples are tacky. and i really don't think it is in the best interest of the forum or her to have them up. that's all plain and simple.



So, you think it's a tacky picture and think it should be taken down even thought it doesn't violate any of the rules?

In short, you're trying to impose your will on others.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Jodi said:


> I've gone through 45 pages of the gallery and I have yet to see a nude picture.....just ass and that's no problem.



You're not going to find much.  I think I've seen one, maybe two, photos that had actually nudity in them.  But they were in the galleries, so I didn't care.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You're not going to find much.  I think I've seen one, maybe two, photos that had actually nudity in them.  But they were in the galleries, so I didn't care.


Yeah I just went through all 70 pages and the most that was there was a couple boob shots so I removed them.  I have no idea where this guy was talking about crotch shots.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> No, there is no double standard.
> 
> This forum is mostly straight guys.  They say, rather vocally, what they do and do not like.  It's call the majority opinion.
> 
> ...



see Jodi's post. people are people and we all can have crappy personality traits, issues, what have you. i guess mine in this instance is seeing this as a group of people i hang out with every day and then feeling affronted when someone that looks and talks like like a hooker tries to join the gang.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 18, 2008)

Jodi said:


> Fresh Meat!



Where the fuck have you been?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jodi said:


> Hey baby how YOU doin?



Very good.... sexy thang.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> So, you think it's a tacky picture and think it should be taken down even thought it doesn't violate any of the rules?
> 
> In short, you're trying to impose your will on others.



well when one member was told he couldn't display his arse i arseumed it was a rule for everyone not just him.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 18, 2008)

Boy did I miss something the last couple of days!!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Where the fuck have you been?


Well hello to you to!


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 18, 2008)

hey irons nice to see ya.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2008)

wow, i just wasted a lot of time reading this thread.

 i have never seen so much bitching!!  

iain where are you, do your job! lock this shit


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 18, 2008)

DaMayor said:


>



hey thats not funny. there is nothing wrong with being special. danny81 just soured your view of special needs people.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2008)

PreMier said:


> wow, i just wasted a lot of time reading this thread.
> 
> i have never seen so much bitching!!
> 
> iain where are you, do your job! lock this shit



Not my job


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2008)

ok, its open chat, doms do your job!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

PreMier:


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 18, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> hey irons nice to see ya.



You too bro, you in the middle of this shit or just laughing too?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 18, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> hey thats not funny. there is nothing wrong with being special. danny81 just soured your view of special needs people.



I was hesitant to post the pic, since I'm not much for making light of those less fortunate than [myself] most of us.

But on the other hand, I was hoping MinO would make the necessary adjustments to incorporate Danny's face.....Or something more appropriate to the battle at hand.... like someone's butt.


----------



## goob (Mar 18, 2008)

Why is there 6 pages of this???????  WTF?  What a pointless thread, LW is usually bang on with her thinking, but occasionally she gets it very wrong.

I agree with DOMS view whole heartedly on this.  Utterly pointless thread, and if the pics in Stef's (own) gallery have not been deleted, then I fail to see what wrong with them, it's not like they are being advertised.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 18, 2008)

I thought stef was hot, and am sad the picture is gone.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> PreMier:



you cant ban me, im elite.  i pay to be here


----------



## goob (Mar 18, 2008)

PreMier said:


> you cant ban me, im elite. i pay to be here


 
Should of spent the money on plastic surgery....


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 18, 2008)

I want to have a threesome with steph and lil' wing.


----------



## Rubes (Mar 18, 2008)

DaMayor said:


>



i dont find this funny at all.... my brothers special


----------



## Rubes (Mar 18, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> I want to have a threesome with steph and lil' wing.



can i video tape it?


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 18, 2008)

eh that would have been kinda funny damayor. nah irons i posted a little thing bout midget porn. i mostly just came in to this thread to see what was going on. after having a shitty day though this thread has put a smile on my face a few times. oh ya nice one goobthat was funny but cold.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 18, 2008)

WHy don't the powers that be get Jim Bo to bring his ass pic back and everything will be good and then


----------



## goob (Mar 18, 2008)

I am deeply offended by Min0 lee's gallery, and the sheer volume of suggestive, nude images in there. I am deeply offended in that by mistakenly performing a sequence of random mouse clicks, I have a 1 in 456,089,00 chance of stumbling upon these ungodly images. 

I am also offended by Min0 Lee's blatant disrespect towards highly regarded members of this community such as danny 81 and kefe. In this regard, I am offended by Min0 Lee's skill with photo images, and the cutting and frequently hilarious art that is posted on here.

But above all I am offended by Min0 Lee. I do not think a rampant transexual with a wicked sharp sense of humour should be exposed to the sensitive and inquisitive minds that frequent this board.

Good day to you.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 18, 2008)

what wow that was one long winded burn. damn just damn.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

goob said:


> I am deeply offended by Min0 lee's gallery, and the sheer volume of suggestive, nude images in there. I am deeply offended in that by mistakenly performing a sequence of random mouse clicks, I have a 1 in 456,089,00 chance of stumbling upon these ungodly images.
> 
> I am also offended by Min0 Lee's blatant disrespect towards highly regarded members of this community such as danny 81 and kefe. In this regard, I am offended by Min0 Lee's skill with photo images, and the cutting and frequently hilarious art that is posted on here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vieope (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> As for nude material in posts, I have allowed one, count that: _*one*_, topelss pic.  *More were getting posted so I deleted them.*



_What?_


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2008)

goob said:


> I am deeply offended by Min0 lee's gallery, and the sheer volume of suggestive, nude images in there. I am deeply offended in that by mistakenly performing a sequence of random mouse clicks, I have a 1 in 456,089,00 chance of stumbling upon these ungodly images.
> 
> I am also offended by Min0 Lee's blatant disrespect towards highly regarded members of this community such as danny 81 and kefe. In this regard, I am offended by Min0 Lee's skill with photo images, and the cutting and frequently hilarious art that is posted on here.
> 
> ...




I need new material.....


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2008)

Holy crap....I was on the second page! 
What happened here?
This thread is on fire!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> min0, I don't know you but you should be bashed by LW for posting all of those pictures! You can't say that something is wrong but then do it yourself... That makes you a hypocrite.


 What did I do?  

 This is funny.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> Look up, John H. Last i heard, he is a construction worker with a good physique and a 9 inch cock. If dominant men is your style, send him a PM.


He was 11 1/2

Move over Paul...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Vieope said:


> _What?_



There's a thread about the greatness of natural boobs in which I allowed one topless pic to be posted.  Another member posted another, so I removed it.


----------



## kiko (Mar 18, 2008)

Stop post whoring, dammit!


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 18, 2008)

postCount++;


----------



## Arnold (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Why if a guy posts a modest pic of his arse is he told to remove it but no one has said shit to our new resident skank staph infection fanny about her ass literally _hanging_ out in the picture gallery?  Let Jim Snow post his arse or tell her to cover hers.



I did not read this entire thread, but I am confused, didn't you post a bunch of semi-nude pics of females in there yourself?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

If Robert DiMaggio, the *founder and owner* of ironmagazine is able to post some nude pictures of Jamie Eason (although most are non-nude), why can't we?

Thank you! Have a nice day.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 18, 2008)

_I dont understand why people think topless or nude pictures are offensive. I think they should be allowed, it is the human body and since we are a body building website we like the human body very much, if it was hardcore porn I could understand it.   _


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 18, 2008)

Vieope said:


> _I dont understand why people think topless or nude pictures are offensive. I think they should be allowed, it is the human body and since we are a body building website we like the human body very much, if it was hardcore porn I could understand it.   _



Why think with your brain...what happened to thinking with your other head....in your pants...trust me people...itll make the pics less offensive....think with your cock..not your brain 
everyones balls have dropped hopefully...well act like it.....Naked PICS all the way baby!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

Prince said:


> I did not read this entire thread, but I am confused, didn't you post a bunch of semi-nude pics of females in there yourself?



just a question of fair is fair. if girls can post nude pics in their galleries guys should be able to too. if guys can't girls shouldn't be allowed to. this thread could have swung either way. 

if girlie ass isn't a crime around here man ass shouldn't be either.


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> just a question of fair is fair. if girls can post nude pics in their galleries guys should be able to too. if guys can't girls shouldn't be allowed to. this thread could have swung either way.
> 
> if girlie ass isn't a crime around here man ass shouldn't be either.



Last nite it was like one and half pages. It was everything I could do not to post a picture of my ass. I don't know if I can control myself. I'm on LW's side BTW.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 18, 2008)

Prince said:


> I did not read this entire thread, but I am confused, didn't you post a bunch of semi-nude pics of females in there yourself?



Me neither, I got through the first page, but sheesh...

Just ban this thread, before I get stupider


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

the ironic thing is the same guys that are all up in stephfanny's shit are the same ones who in a few months will start taking head shots at her every time she posts anything even remotely sexual calling her an attention whore. it's happened numerous times already.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 18, 2008)

hold up a second here there are naked pics of jamie eason on here and no one told me


----------



## tallcall (Mar 18, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> He was 11 1/2
> 
> Move over Paul...



Paul still has a special place in my heart, even if he is with someone else and in a different state.


----------



## tallcall (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Not a fan of the mustache ride, huh?



He just looks about 10 or 15 years older than me and I'm not a fan of the younger/older relationships barf.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 18, 2008)

lies i say lies plenty of pics of her in little clothing no boob shots though.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 18, 2008)

I DONT KNOW WHAT WE'RE YELLING ABOUT!!


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 18, 2008)

does this thread still have a topic i got lost along the way.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 18, 2008)

PreMier said:


> wow, i just wasted a lot of time reading this thread.
> 
> i have never seen so much bitching!!
> 
> iain where are you, do your job! lock this shit



Absolutely not.  This is a great thread.  It even brought out the IM Nazi.

I honestly never knew this steph girl had nude pics in her gallery until this thread  came up.  I also dont remember the last time I saw ANY nude pics on here, though I wont say there werent any.

So!  Id have to guess that someone(s) went LOOKING for nude pics just to bitch about it.

My question is...Why?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Absolutely not.  This is a great thread.  It even brought out the IM Nazi.
> 
> I honestly never knew this steph girl had nude pics in her gallery until this thread  came up.  I also dont remember the last time I saw ANY nude pics on here, though I wont say there werent any.
> 
> ...


And for some reason after all this time of being gone, I still have no issues telling you to FUCK OFF!  My first day back and you still have to be a fucking asshole.  I guess once and asshole always an asshole...........


----------



## Rubes (Mar 18, 2008)

you better share that popcorn


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Absolutely not.  This is a great thread.  It even brought out the IM Nazi.
> 
> I honestly never knew this steph girl had nude pics in her gallery until this thread  came up.  I also dont remember the last time I saw ANY nude pics on here, though I wont say there werent any.
> 
> ...




i looked at her pics cuz other members were saying "she" had a cock and calling for an ip/spam check. i've been here long enough to have seen guys ripped to shreds for more modest pics than those. just struck me as bs.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i looked at her pics cuz other members were saying "she" had a cock and calling for an ip/spam check. i've been her long enough to have seen guys ripped to shreds for more modest pics than those. just struck me as bs.



Then you saw her pics and thats where the thread topic came up..?  Sounds legitimate.

I kind of wish I saw them now.  I dont remember who she is exactly, but I have a pretty good idea.  

I just thought she was a fake.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 18, 2008)

Jodi said:


> And for some reason after all this time of being gone, I still have no issues telling you to FUCK OFF!  My first day back and you still have to be a fucking asshole.  I guess once and asshole always an asshole...........



You say the nicest things.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 18, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> You say the nicest things.



yea I think she has a lil crush on you.................


----------



## ZECH (Mar 18, 2008)

I learned two things in this thread.................I missed a boob pic and Jodi showed up just in time for all the fun.............LMAO.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 18, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> hold up a second here there are naked pics of jamie eason on here and no one told me



that depends on how you define "naked", by my definition no there are not, the "three areas" are always covered in all of her pics.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 19, 2008)

Jodi said:


> Yeah I just went through all 70 pages and the most that was there was a couple boob shots so I removed them.  I have no idea where this guy was talking about crotch shots.



Maybe I was wrong with the crotch shots, but I could have swore that they were in there one day went I went through all of the pictures. And my apologies for coming off like an ass... IMO, You were being a little bitchy and demanding, so I may have reacted a little unfavorabley.. My bad!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 19, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> Maybe I was wrong with the crotch shots, but I could have swore that they were in there one day went I went through all of the pictures. And my apologies for coming off like an ass... IMO, You were being a little bitchy and demanding, so I may have reacted a little favorably.. My bad!



Thats more like it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> just a question of fair is fair. if girls can post nude pics in their galleries guys should be able to too. if guys can't girls shouldn't be allowed to. this thread could have swung either way.
> 
> if girlie ass isn't a crime around here man ass shouldn't be either.



why dont you post on a mostly female forum then?  most the members here are male, not female.  so posting pics of men is ofcourse going to cause a stir.

i really dont look at any of the pictures anymore, so i dont care either way


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 19, 2008)

i still see no issue here. honestly i could care less well i dont want to see a big fat penus as soon as i open a thread. hell i really dont want to see some ones big ass either. to each his/her own i guess.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 19, 2008)

yes i spelled  penis wrong pronounce it as penus not penis sounds funnier.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> Maybe I was wrong with the crotch shots, but I could have swore that they were in there one day went I went through all of the pictures. And my apologies for coming off like an ass... IMO, You were being a little bitchy and demanding, so I may have reacted a little unfavorabley.. My bad!


Bitchy no for a change I wasn't, demanding yes.  I don't like seeing a respected long term member being harassed and when I asked you to stop you wouldn't.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 19, 2008)

man this thread has had a few arguments in it nice.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 19, 2008)

Jodi said:


> Bitchy no for a change I wasn't, demanding yes.  I don't like seeing a respected long term member being harassed and when I asked you to stop you wouldn't.



It wasn't that you asked me to stop, which I probably would have responded to nicely. It was the fact that you were demanding. So with that I became confrontational. Like I said, IMO you were being bitchy and demanding. But I might have been out of line a little bit by attacking back and that is why I apologized. Since I frequent this board I don't want to make enemies and it seems you are well liked around here. I especially want to keep on min0s good side because I've seen what he does to people with his photoshop skills... I don't want to be the next danny81.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 19, 2008)

*This topic is now*


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 19, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> *This topic is now*



i think that happend a while ago. good time good times.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> It wasn't that you asked me to stop, which I probably would have responded to nicely. It was the fact that you were demanding. So with that I became confrontational. Like I said, IMO you were being bitchy and demanding. But I might have been out of line a little bit by attacking back and that is why I apologized. Since I frequent this board I don't want to make enemies and it seems you are well liked around here. I especially want to keep on min0s good side because I've seen what he does to people with his photoshop skills... I don't want to be the next danny81.


Sorry but you are wrong.  Here is my first post asking you to stop.  That doesn't look bitchy to me at all......



Jodi said:


> I would appreciate it if you left this alone now and stop with the childish picking on LW.



Then you wouldn't stop and kept on going so here was my 2nd post DEMANDING you stopped.  If you are going to argue a point, please get your facts straight first.



Jodi said:


> Oh it's childish alright and it's not amusing at all so stop!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 19, 2008)

6-23-2005


			
				Crono1000 said:
			
		

> I've known some of the oldest members here for about 5 years now, and what was considered the "hey days" for most of us are long gone. Sure things are fun now, but there was a time where not being on for 30 minutes meant having a lot of good conversation to catch up on- it was more of a big, organized chat room than a message board.
> 
> Many of us migrated here from an older message board because we felt censored and people were being banned for stupid things and posts were getting deleted because they didn't agree with mods. Things are pretty much the same here these days, and sure enough it's chased a few members away, but for me as long as there are people to call gay, boobies to post, and personal embarrassments to confess to I'll still be here. I'm under the impression that there's lots of "elitists" still around that just skim the boards but don't post much, but I bet if I post a thread called "Hey david" I'll get a response out of him soon enough.



followed by:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/48237-what-hell.html
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/58217-please-clear-up-me.html#post1216330
and of course gazer's girlies was closed


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2008)

And nothing has changed in those 3 years.  I still won't allow it!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2008)

gazer's was closed because rob made it very clear what the rules were and people were still occasionally posting pink meat.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 19, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> It wasn't that you asked me to stop, which I probably would have responded to nicely. It was the fact that you were demanding.



When any mod of any board ask you to do something, you should do it immediately and not argue. Most boards would have already banned you. I think we are very forgiving here.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 19, 2008)

dg806 said:


> When any mod of any board ask you to do something, you should do it immediately and not argue.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 19, 2008)

ok not trieng to be a smart ass this is a legit question. i now know what a mod is, but what is a super mod?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> ok not trieng to be a smart ass this is a legit question. i now know what a mod is, but what is a super mod?



A mod who's juristiction extends to every part of the forum.

Regular mods only have the ability to moderate in the forums they are alotted.

Plus super mods can wear their underwear on the outside without let or hindrence. If i did it it would be frowned upon.

My spelling is bad today...


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 19, 2008)

what a good answer and funny to. well done gaz wait why would you wear your underwear on the outside of your pants. hmmm glad i am not a mod or super mod then i would have to go by underwear.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 19, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> what a good answer and funny to. well done gaz wait why would you wear your underwear on the outside of your pants. hmmm glad i am not a mod or super mod then i would have to go by underwear.


Super Man - Super Mod get it?


----------



## goob (Mar 19, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> gazer's was closed because rob made it very clear what the rules were and people were still occasionally posting pink meat.


 
Half cooked pork?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> ok not trieng to be a smart ass this is a legit question. i now know what a mod is, but what is a super mod?





Mod = dipshit like me 

Super Mod = Admin Jester

Admin = King fuck.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 19, 2008)

I thought we here at the bodybuilding forums were all about the love of the beautiful temples that are the human physique shaped through intense exercise and strict dieting?





Their is a girl who looks almost exactly like this who I see jogging in my neighborhood almost every morning on my way to work....


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 19, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> It wasn't that you asked me to stop, which I probably would have responded to nicely. It was the fact that you were demanding. So with that I became confrontational. Like I said, IMO you were being bitchy and demanding. But I might have been out of line a little bit by attacking back and that is why I apologized. Since I frequent this board I don't want to make enemies and it seems you are well liked around here. I especially want to keep on min0s good side because I've seen what he does to people with his photoshop skills... I don't want to be the next danny81.



This seems like a pretty cordial response.  In fact, it is explanatory to certain actions.

Seems pretty level-headed to me.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 19, 2008)

wow i spelled buy wrong. damn were is doms he usually gets on me bout my bad spelling. my brain aint working so good lately.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 19, 2008)

Jodi said:


> Sorry but you are wrong.  Here is my first post asking you to stop.  That doesn't look bitchy to me at all......
> 
> 
> 
> Then you wouldn't stop and kept on going so here was my 2nd post DEMANDING you stopped.  If you are going to argue a point, please get your facts straight first.




Jodi is a sweetheart!


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 19, 2008)

sorry manic i get it now i am just not to quick on the uptake any more. i think there is some thing wrong with my brain.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 20, 2008)

Jodi said:


> Sorry but you are wrong.  Here is my first post asking you to stop.  That doesn't look bitchy to me at all......
> 
> 
> 
> Then you wouldn't stop and kept on going so here was my 2nd post DEMANDING you stopped.  If you are going to argue a point, please get your facts straight first.



This is being bitchy... You calling someone an "attention whore" was being bitchy. You telling me to stop doing something because I'm being childish is being bitch and demanding, IMO. You being "bitchy" telling me to get my facts straight if I'm going to argue a point. 

Let's get something straight here Jodi... I don't deal well with bitchy attitudes very well, I just don't. I've spent too much time in the Marine Corps, too much time in Iraq, and too much time dealing with stupid people to have to deal with it on this board. In the beginning I was being a little sarcastic, yes. Childish, maybe. Amusing, IMO, definitely. I was just having fun. I believe that I apologized to you, not only once but kinda twice, and that I might have been out of line. But now you persist on and on... Instead all you have to do is thank me for seeing that I was wrong and leave it alone. Now I'm not trying to argue any point at all, just trying to make my stay here on this board an enjoyable one. Now your little thing says you're a "heartless bitch", okay, that's fine. But when someone sees they are wrong, then be fine with it, thank them for seeing their errors and MOVE ON!!!

Good to go? Can we agree that I was wrong in my posts talking shit to you? Can we move on from this or do we need to keep going? Are you going to accept my apology or persit on being bitchy? And like my post says, IMO (IN MY OPINION) you were being bitchy.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 20, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> What did I do?
> 
> This is funny.




My bad... I think that I was saying something to her but didn't separate my paragraphs and distinguish who it was I was talking about. Sorry about that! If it will make things better I'll give you a picture and you can photoshop me! Unlike danny81 I would think it was funny shit! I'd even send it to my friends to show how cool it was! 

We cool?


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 20, 2008)

Jodi said:


> Sorry but you are wrong.  Here is my first post asking you to stop.  That doesn't look bitchy to me at all......
> 
> 
> 
> Then you wouldn't stop and kept on going so here was my 2nd post DEMANDING you stopped.  If you are going to argue a point, please get your facts straight first.



And I did stop being "childish" to LW when you asked me to. But it was then that I became standoffish (if thats a word) against you. And I said, "My bad" (which is my way of saying sorry) in a following post.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 20, 2008)

and sorry for the multiple posts as I am catching up from yesterdays conversations...


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 20, 2008)

Prince said:


> that depends on how you define "naked", by my definition no there are not, the "three areas" are always covered in all of her pics.




Can someone define the three areas for me? If the thress areas are the bare tits, bare ass, and crotch then there were pictures in the galleries that had all three of those. I didn't go through every single one of the pictures, which I'm sure I would have found more had I done so. 

Jodi, as so you don't think that I'm making anything up, here are the links. If these pictures are considered "lude" are they to be removed? In your search through all of the galleries, did you miss these ones?

LW, do you think that these pictures should be deleted or that they are acceptable because they are not of a user here on the board but of a random woman? And I'm not trying to be an asshole or "childish", serious question.

Sorry guys if you like these pictures and they get removed... I'm just trying to establish what is and isn't allowed to be posted. What is and isn't considered "lude and offensive" by some but "appropriate and provacative" by others.

Message - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery

Message - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery

Message - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery

Message - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery

Message - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery

Message - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery

Message - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery

Message - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery

Message - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery

Message - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery

Message - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery


----------



## Jodi (Mar 20, 2008)

I accept your apology.  I know when I'm being bitchy and I know when I'm not and in no way shape or form was I bitchy.  I don't deny I can be bitchy and I'm sure you won't here too many people here argue with that but my post was not bitchy.  You just must be too sensitive when someone says "I'd appreciate if you would stop being childish"  That was not bitchy at all but simply *asking *you to stop your behavior

I will look at those links above and delete if necessary.  I'm the strongest advocate here about following the rules so thank you for bringing them to my attention.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> Can someone define the three areas for me? If the thress areas are the bare tits, bare ass, and crotch then there were pictures in the galleries that had all three of those. I didn't go through every single one of the pictures, which I'm sure I would have found more had I done so.
> 
> Jodi, as so you don't think that I'm making anything up, here are the links. If these pictures are considered "lude" are they to be removed? In your search through all of the galleries, did you miss these ones?
> 
> ...



i think there is a line between art and sleaze. obviously that line is subject to each persons own ideas. i think a picture of a nude beautiful woman can be a oh my she's beautiful but a nude pic can also be "do you wanna fuck me?" to me the former is art the latter isn't. if we all interpreted the line to be in the same place it'd be easier but we obviously don't. 

and yes i do think it makes a difference whether the nudes are of members or not. people don't want to hear it but the porn acting girls get chased off by the same guys that adore them when they are fresh meat. guys don't want to talk to their porn or take it home to  meet mom. some form of whore madonna complex maybe i don't know but it happens here time and again.


----------



## kiko (Mar 20, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i think there is a line between art and sleaze. obviously that line is subject to each persons own ideas. *i think a picture of a nude beautiful woman can be a oh my she's beautiful but a nude pic can also be "do you wanna fuck me?" to me the former is art the latter isn't.* if we all interpreted the line to be in the same place it'd be easier but we obviously don't.
> 
> and yes i do think it makes a difference whether the nudes are of members or not. people don't want to hear it but the porn acting girls get chased off by the same guys that adore them when they are fresh meat. guys don't want to talk to their porn or take it home to  meet mom. some form of whore madonna complex maybe i don't know but it happens here time and again.



To me all nude pics are "do you wanna fuck me?".


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2008)

kiko said:


> To me all nude pics are "do you wanna fuck me?".



who photographs you


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> We cool?


Of course, I was just kidding.


----------



## kiko (Mar 21, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> who photographs you



Nobody wants to photograph me.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2008)

kiko said:


> Nobody wants to photograph me.



then you need a tripod and a nice digital camera with a self timer. mine will take 10 photos and then if it's on continuous it will pause then repeat the process till the card is full.


----------



## stephfanny (Mar 21, 2008)

Jodi said:


> Ok everyone cool it!  Maybe I can explain what LW is saying.  Years ago we kept it clean here.  Then things started getting out of control with all the nude and porn pics so we put a stop to it.  Now more allowed!  No boob, no dick, no crotch shots.  The goal was to clean this place up. Now we have a girl that posted boob shot and what looks to me like a bunch of classless pictures.  Whatever she wants to go around looking classless I don't care but I do care about the integrity of the forum which is precisely what LW is trying to prove.  A while back Jim Snow posted partially naked pics and he was harassed by many male members.  With the new rule in place we asked him to remove them or cover them up so he put a big heart over it to cover the nakedness.  So why should we let this girl post a boob shot?  I can see LW's point clear as day.



The whole arguement is mute because I never posted a boob shot. The only nude pic had my body completely shrouded in shadow. The facts of Little Wings arguement with me do not hold water from the get go. So if I may, can we all just PLEASE drop it? ALL OF MY PICS ARE DOWN AND EVERYONE WITH THEIR MONEY ON THE BITCHY MOM THAT DRANK COFFEE THAT SOMEONE PISSED IN WINS!


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 21, 2008)

Now littlewing did to stephfanny what she accuses the forum of doing to dontstop.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2008)

stephfanny said:


> The whole arguement is mute because *I never posted a boob shot.* The only nude pic had my body completely shrouded in shadow. The facts of Little Wings arguement with me do not hold water from the get go. So if I may, can we all just PLEASE drop it? ALL OF MY PICS ARE DOWN AND EVERYONE WITH THEIR MONEY ON THE BITCHY MOM THAT DRANK COFFEE THAT SOMEONE PISSED IN WINS!



maybe your monitor is too dark cuz we all saw your tits n ass. 

and i thought you said it was steroids that were my problem? now it's coffee?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Shut the fuck up the both of you.  

Jesus fucking christ what a bunch of whiny bitches.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Shut the fuck up the both of you.
> 
> Jesus fucking christ what a bunch of whiny bitches.



sorry. it's all the steroids i'm on


----------



## Rubes (Mar 21, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Shut the fuck up the both of you.
> 
> Jesus fucking christ what a bunch of whiny bitches.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2008)

I never saw any of her junk and I'm prolly the most pissed off one here because of it!

I am so upset, I wont even use a smilie.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 21, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Shut the fuck up the both of you.
> 
> Jesus fucking christ what a bunch of whiny bitches.




You including Jodi in that bunch?  Oh my bad, she's not whiny, just bitchy.


Love ya' Jodi.


----------



## kiko (Mar 21, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> then you need a tripod and a nice digital camera with a self timer. mine will take 10 photos and then if it's on continuous it will pause then repeat the process till the card is full.



The tripod always falls when I try to do that.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 21, 2008)

were was the accusation of roids? oh and ya you could see boobs. not that i care one way or another. i find this thread funny but in little wings defence you could see stephanny's boobs.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 21, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> were was the accusation of roids? oh and ya you could see boobs. not that i care one way or another. i find this thread funny but in little wings defence you could see stephanny's boobs.



"Were"???? How odl r yuo? sorry just had to, haha


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 21, 2008)

irons you sukc. just kidding hey bro whats up? also i thought it was doms or rubes job to bust my ass bout muh spellins.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 21, 2008)

Today is my day to bady-sit you!


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 21, 2008)

oh well alright then if i get out o line are you going to give me a spanking


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 21, 2008)

no, I will beat the hell out of you!


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 21, 2008)

hmmmm ya know i dont think that sounds fun but neither does my previous statement.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2008)

i wanna see boobs.  im so sheltered 

stephfanny, you can pm me


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 21, 2008)

damn premier you missed out they were nice to.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 21, 2008)

well one last side not on this thread. why is every one gettin on littlewing for her opinion bout boob shots any way. she does have good point. i dont know to each his own thats my piece on this one.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 22, 2008)

_I am so disappointed with everyone at IM. 

Someone posts a naked picture and people want to ban her. They should give her an award for being awesome. _


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 22, 2008)

She is hot!


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 22, 2008)

i didnt get the impression that any one wanted to ban her. i just thought people didnt want the pics up. from a guys perspective hell ya leave em up. from a fathers perspective hell no take em down. just my 2 pennies.


----------

